# Algae Eater



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

What kind of algae eater would work for a 29 gallon tank ? 
In the tank I have 1 dolmation platty
3 red wag platies
7 neon tetras
4 cherry barbs
2 gold dust mollies
1 angel
1 blue Gourami
1 gold gourami


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Wow that's a lot of fish in your tank. Your Angel hasn't eaten the tetras yet? I too am looking at different types of algae eaters. I wouldn't go with plecos, they get too big, a lot of folks here have the bristle nose pleco, my LFS doesn't sell them. I'm thinking, I'm going to try an otto cat.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

your platies are some of the best algae eaters out there


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

If you take into account the potential full size of fish you have you are pretty overstocked for a 29gl.If you want control over your algae turn your lighting cycle down.How long do run your lights and do you have any live plants?frequent and large(50%) waterchanges will lower your nitrates which one of algaes favorite foods,beside phosphates,and too much light.


----------



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

Only one neon tetra went missing and I didn't know who ate it. They all seem to get along fine, the neons like to hide so it doesn't look crowded now. I leave the light on from when I wake up till the time I go to bed.


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Love this site, I always learn something. I had no idea that algae ate anything.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

snowghost45 said:


> Love this site, I always learn something. I had no idea that algae ate anything.


It is a plant (be it the lowest form) and all living things need something to survive.Algae loves nitrates,phosphates and light.It will use other nutrients but these are the most offered by the average keeper.


----------



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

Should I have my light on less then ? I don't have live plants just fake and a few caves.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The light is only for you the fish prefer it shaded, leave it on when you are home.


----------

